# First blood



## Sarnt5m0kr (Nov 5, 2017)

Took what should be a delicious doe this morning. After a short drive to the skyline above Bountiful we found 3 does bedded. I made a short stalk and after a large dose of doe fever I sent an arrow into the dirt near her. Being an early low pressure hunt she didn't spook too far. I was able to circle around to cut them off but a fellow hunter on a 4wheeler bumped them back to where they were bedded. I moved back to my initial location and waited for my opportunity. When she came into a small opening at 50 yards stopped her and let the arrow fly. The doe spun to her right away from the arrow. As she turned the arrow entered her left hip and continued through to the right front shoulder. She immediately crashed straight downhill through the thick brush. Being such a steep quartering shot my arrow was still visible up to the fletchings.
After a short wait and about 70 yards of following blood we bumped her and I was not unable to make a positive identification before she was out of range. At around 80 yards she turned and i was able to see the blood but the fletched end of the arrow was no longer attached.So more waiting before continuing the track. Not long after restarting we found her near a small creek.
During the field dressing I found my broadhead had passed through the liver and diaphragm but barely sliced 1 lung. This explained why she was not yet expired when we bumped her. I think the broken end of the arrow with the broadhead attached finished the job when she bounded out of the first bed. Surprisingly that arrow path did not result in a punctured stomach or intestines. So still a very clean cavity.

Victory RIP TKO and 125 grain g5 striker v2, 465 grains total weight.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What archery hunts are open at this time?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats, nice work!

Kine, it is opening day of the archery East canyon Davis nsl hunt. OP said he was up skyline above bountiful. So that’s the tag he had it sounds like.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice! Hot day to be out hunting but success is great at any time.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice. You have some drive heading out in this heat wave. I call "Uncle"!!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Happen to see any Elk up there? Nice kill and nice first day hunt. I was stuck trying to find ammo today and dropping my bow off at the archery shop to get retuned due to mod change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on connecting on a great doe. Should be some good eating.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> What archery hunts are open at this time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Archery Antlerless Deer opened Aug 1.

I have the same tag but it was way too hot for me to go deal with this weekend lol. Nice work man!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice! First pic for the 2020 "As it Lay" thread.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

High Desert Elk said:


> Nice! First pic for the 2020 "As it Lay" thread.


Perfect!


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr (Nov 5, 2017)

Temp was 65 degrees at first light and increased steadily. Luckily we had her dressed and in the cooler before the sun hit us.
Sorry Brettski no elk but I wasnt up there for very long. Did see alot of foot and bike traffic though.


----------

